# Beavertail strike



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have started a new build it is a beavertail strike it will be powered by a etec 60 with jack plate and four blade prop I am having a center grab bar and control box installe with a cooler for seating in front it is going to be castle tan with moon dust nonskid with all black hardware and platforms pics to follow


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Great man, I love the BT.

Post pics ASAP


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

BT is just down the road from me. VERY nice skiff & good people.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Real nice. Can't wait to see some pics. My wife wanted me to buy the Strike. Called them last week to set up a test ride but they sold the demo. :-[
Wish they had a model without the jack plate and hydrolic steering just to keep things simple. probably cheaper also.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

It wouldn't run the same with out those options and it would only be about 1000 less it isn't all that much to add Hyd steering and a jack plate it is much easier to drive with them also thy have the intro pricing till the end I june


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice choice Red! I wet tested a BT Strike a couple weeks ago, very nice sled.

Coming from a copperhead what are the differences in the 2? Just wondering what made you switch draft, speed, handling, ride, etc etc. I know the BT fit and finish is better in my opinion but what else drew you to it that the CH didn't offer?

Again congrats on the strike it was a fine skiff when I tested it.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Picke the skiff up today and it is awesome I will post pictures tomorrow after I take it fishing


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> Picke the skiff up today and it is awesome I will post pictures tomorrow after I take it fishing



We...Goose!

There's 2 o's in Goose!

I feel the need for...........


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Was able to see this one at the shop before it went out the door. I like the layout that you picked. Very sharp.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

A view of the Strike in action from the High & Dry Copperhead! Chokoloskee style!


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

I think I saw that boat at Glades Haven on Sunday. Was that you guys? Sweet boat.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes it was us first trip out and caught a permit


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> Yes it was us first trip out and caught a permit


Can't leave the small detail that you got it on fly out. Congrats on both!!!

Post some pics so we can see her.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been testing props and this is what I hav3 found t I work the best it is a 17 pitch 3 blade stillato same as the turbo prop tops out at 35.4 with full load and two anglers


----------

